# LGB MTS de-modification for LGB 2080D locomotive



## handycam (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello. I'm new to this forum and need to know what to expect when I disassemble my LGB 2080 loco that the previous owner modified with MTS. When I purchased the loco, I noticed the "3-way" switch in the cab was not functional. I contacted the former owner who said it was modified for MTS. I will never run MTS, so how do I get the loco back to original? Any help/advice will be appreciated!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

One would unfortunately need to see how and what was cut in this case? Also if lighting and smoke circuts were modified as if it was a later one with three way switch, these functions may be 5 volt on the stock version? 

These locos are somewhat straitforward, I labotomized my 1980ish vintage 2080S to a (quiet) 2080D in an afternoon. 

Those that modify loks to MTS may be able to chime in.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

You might reconsider ripping out the MTS mods. The loco should work fine on DC.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

What exactly is your goal? The loco should run fine on DC if the MTS decoder was set up with analog mode enabled. I think that's the default. It would help greatly to know what the final goal is to give advice. One good thing is that you could probably find a buyer or the MTS decoder on eBay or this forum and recoup a ew bucks. 

Peter.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would assume that by his comment on the three way switch that he is wanting to be able to "park" the loco, but this is an assumption on my part. 

I am assuming this is a 1990 or so vintage loco? The older ones not having parking function if memory serves? (I could get off my touchas and check my own oldie I guess!)


----------



## handycam (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello and thanks for your reply. Yes, the loco runs fine on DC but the switch is ineffective. My goal is to restore the loco to "stock", where the 3 way switch works like it did when it left the factory in all three positions. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably will have to open it up and look, maybe post a few pix of the conversion? It may be straitforward? 

The switch would have input from the wheels and skates, then positions of off, smoke and lights, and run, and wiring to those functions.

My "bet" is the feed before the switch was cut, and this fed to the decoder. Then find the feed to the motor and accessories, simple chace down with a VOM and looking at the boards and switch.

The big question will be if the 5v lighting and smoke and board was neutered out of it?


----------

